# Voluntary Restraint???



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

A few years ago it was a every year event.(I found it to be fun and made me try a bit harder on my shots and ID) .. Does anybody want to participate this year? I will spear head it up and maybe give a call away at the end. you pledge your birds and amount for the Hens and the monies raised will go to the Youth Fair. 

Any takers??? 

I will start and do 3 bucks a hen.... 

Kevin Noorda


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You'll pay me three bucks for every hen I shoot? Cool!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kevin, that's cool of you to head up. It was always successful in raising between 200-400 dollars it seems. I always participated in the past, and it was a great challenge. But I'll be honest, I plan on shooting hens this year because I am training my pup an quite honestly want to get her on numbers. However, I would like to contribute, so I will donate one of my handmade decoys to draw if enough people step up to get this thing going.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

In in. i always pop a few hens here and there. 3 bucks a hen will do.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i would, but i'd most definitely be broke by the 2nd weekend.......


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> i would, but i'd most definitely be broke by the 2nd weekend.......


Is that only because you'll be hunting every day?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

gander311 said:


> Kevin, that's cool of you to head up. It was always successful in raising between 200-400 dollars it seems. I always participated in the past, and it was a great challenge. But I'll be honest, I plan on shooting hens this year because I am training my pup an quite honestly want to get her on numbers. However, I would like to contribute, so I will donate one of my handmade decoys to draw if enough people step up to get this thing going.


Thanks Jeremy!!!! I will have to get you out in the Factor VIII that streak of yours needs to be broke.....


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

stuckduck said:


> Thanks Jeremy!!!! I will have to get you out in the Factor VIII that streak of yours needs to be broke.....


What streak? My airboat hunt bad luck streak?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to go with $50.00 per hen but a few years ago i accidentally killed a hen and haven't heard the end of it. To be more fiscally prudent this year, Ill still pledge $50.00 per Mallard hen, but only $25.00 per hen for the other stuff that flies around.
R


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin, I hope this will help raise some $$ for the youth fair. The two years I ran this, I found a lot of folks sign up, but few deliver on their promise. Hopefully it will be better this year. Didn't you win the gun that was donated the last year I ran this? 

I am in no way opposed to shooting hens any more, but I will still sign up to support the youth fair. I'll drop $2.00/Hen except teal and gadwall.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Kevin for heading this up. I burned out.... I will donate $10 per Mallard hen.


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Kevin 
Put me and my 2 boys in for 10.00 per mallard and Pintail hens


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll do $10.00 a hen for mallards and pintails.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Put me down for $3 per hen on Mallard, Pintail, & Wigeon

I'd go broke if I did it for teal  :lol:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Put me down for $5/GWT hens, $10/mallard, pintail, wigeon, cans. Gadwall don't count. Ten dollar credit for hen spoonies.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! keep them coming.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

legironlander said:


> Thanks Kevin
> Put me and my 2 boys in for 10.00 per mallard and Pintail hens


Your two boys? You're gonna go broke!


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in at $5 per mallard and pintail hens.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok I have a list started....

Stuckduck....................... $10 mallard and pinners
Beaver7902...................... $3
hotsot............................. $3
Gander311....................... Decoy donation
Rjefre............................. $50 Mallard, $25 for the rest
Joel Draxler......................$2 excluding gaddy and teal
Bret.................................$10 mallard
legironlander and sons.......... $10 mallard and pinners
Green head slayer................ $10 mallard and pintails wigeon
Swaner.............................. $3 mallard pintail wigeon
paddler213.......................... $5 GWT, $10 mallard pintail wigeon cans
Avidhuntr3........................... $5 mallard pintail

That is the start of a list that I hope will grow!!!  should make for some fun shooting!!!!

please think about signing up if you haven't it puts a different spin on the hunt and trying to identify and shoot better.... 

Thanks Kevin Noorda


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm confused on the rules here is it every hen I shoot or every hen you shoot if its the hens I shoot u can put my broke self down for a dollar a hen


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's the deal Kevin. I'm one of those older hunter's that doesn't have the eyesight that you young whipper snappers have so I'm pretty much a 'If it flies, it dies' kind of guy because I can't always tell if it's a hen or not. And I always accuse my dog of finding birds I didn't shoot because I just knew I shot a drake and she brought back a hen. But since the money being raised is for the Youth Fair, I'll just donate $50 and be done with it. If that will work for you, PM me with the address to send the check.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

shwiggaman said:


> I'm confused on the rules here is it every hen I shoot or every hen you shoot if its the hens I shoot u can put my broke self down for a dollar a hen


It is money you pledge... if you shoot a hen of what species or all birds, up to you.. then you pay the fine so to say.. I will put you down for $1 a hen..


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

dubob said:


> Here's the deal Kevin. I'm one of those older hunter's that doesn't have the eyesight that you young whipper snappers have so I'm pretty much a 'If it flies, it dies' kind of guy because I can't always tell if it's a hen or not. And I always accuse my dog of finding birds I didn't shoot because I just knew I shot a drake and she brought back a hen. But since the money being raised is for the Youth Fair, I'll just donate $50 and be done with it. If that will work for you, PM me with the address to send the check.


PM sent Thank You!!!!!


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Right on thanks for clarifying.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Well now that the season is over lets wrap this thing up......... Not to great on hens for me this ear as I will be donating some coin.... Those that have played along and are donating something to the cause its time to pay up!!! you can send me the money or check make it out to the Utah Waterfowl Assocation...

4705 West 9050 North
elwood Utah 84337...

once again I hope you did good on passing on the hens and made it a fun little activity..

Kevin


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be sending in some cash for mistakes made this year. Most notably, I fired on a drake Widgeon and a hen pintail crossed in with it at the last moment and both died instantly. I have no idea why she was traveling with a flock of widgeon, but it cost us both dearly.
R


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot the brownest drake ever..... Three times. I owe for 3.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I didn't restrain myself as much as I should have. I ended up with 9 total. 5 pintails, 2 mallards, & 2 wigeon.
Glad I didn't do $10 bucks a bird!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I killed two on accident, the drakes died, too. One day I just got tired of watching hens land in the dekes, so I killed one on purpose. Funny thing is, she tasted every bit as good as the drakes.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got this call in!!!! A big thanks to Darren Camblin from Sean Mann Calls for donating this call.. Wing Nuts Ace.... I am still waiting for some people donations to come in then I will draw a name for this call... I will give it one more week than give it away... so let me know if you still have some coin headed my way!!! Thanks again guys!!

Kevin Noorda


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Almost worth shooting a hen to have a chance at winning that nice call. Very nice donation!
R


----------

